

Twitter does it again without notice in 2 hours - shiv86
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21646692-new-social-network-probes-limits-cooperation-business-incomparable-meerkat

======
shiv86
[https://www.google.com/#q=economist+meerkat](https://www.google.com/#q=economist+meerkat)
... to by pass the pay wall. Twitter continues its bad practices to loyal
developers who base their application on their API.

